# Killing grass in vegetable garden?



## Kendallbearden

Do any of you know of any products I can use to kill the grass out of my garden without killing the vegetables? My garden has been gotten completely over run with grass, and I really don't want to hoe it all out. My tiller is a little too wide to get down my rows too. So is there anything I can spray on it?


----------



## BradM

*Mulch like Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----*

We bought a place last year that the woman left summer grass take over. We mulched, hoed, tilled after crops, and then rounded up carefully after crops. One year later and lots of work, we have much less grass, weeds. My wife pulls a small handfull once every day or two in a huge garden, but that will never change. 
   We also put in cypress raised beds this year. Now we are eating strawberries, spinach, and lettuce with no weeds and we are bending 8 inches less.
   Gardens are lots of work but the pay off grows every time we buy groceries. We'll be taking excess to farmers markets this year since we are pretty well stocked with canned veggies. Good luck and keep after it.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Mulch!


----------



## Dustin Pate

Depending on how large a garden you have I would lay down newspaper then mulch.


----------



## MudDucker

Plant round up ready for a couple of years and spray the fool out of it.


----------



## Core Lokt

Mulch or black plastic between rows. Next yr lay your rows out so you can till between each row. Let the tiller do the work. I'm very OCD about weeds/grass in the garden, I'll till twice a week most weeks time permitting.


----------



## NCHillbilly

A garden is work. If you don't wanna work, don't plant a garden.


----------



## mlandrum

Yep, I went to WIDE ROW gardening this year and weeds are NO problem--- Google Wide row  gardening and it will help you   I put Cardboard down the row withHay on top and it has made fantastic Mulchin  Growing TWICE the Veggies is half the space!!!!   Already eating Onions, Squash,Green fried Mators and fixin to dig Fresh Carrots and Potatoes


----------



## Vernon Holt

Hoe works for me.  Makes the veggies taste better too.  Makes you feel good when you look back and see where you have been.


----------



## ditchdoc24

Vernon Holt said:


> Hoe works for me.  Makes the veggies taste better too.  Makes you feel good when you look back and see where you have been.



This. I just got a Heron today from these folks: 

http://www.holdredgeenterprises.com/

I just came back in after doing some weeding in the garden with it. I'm very impressed with this tool and it will probably end up as my main weeding implement. It's pricey but it cuts through roots and lets me lift out whole clumps of grass very easily.


----------



## groundhawg

Vernon Holt said:


> Hoe works for me.  Makes the veggies taste better too.  Makes you feel good when you look back and see where you have been.



VH, and others, have you ever tried a "Hula-Hoe"?

I had never heard of one till last year when a guy at work told me how easy it was to use.  Bought one and loved it so I got another and gave to my dad.


----------



## ditchdoc24

I tried a hula style hoe this year. I found a cheap one at Walmart, which was probably a mistake. Anyways, got it out one evening last week to do some weeding and it bent when I tried to put it in the ground. I put the thing up, grabbed out my old style hoe and handled the weeds and then walked in the house and ordered my new hoe. It works on the same principle as the hula hoe but MUCH better construction and IMO more versatile.


----------



## Vernon Holt

Ghog: Had not heard of the Hula Hoe.  I have an Ames hoe referred to as a Scuffle Hoe.  It is designed to just scalp the soil, making it useful when grass is very small.  It is of no value when grass becomes well established.  It scalps on the push and on the pull.

Ever fight or scuffle with a country boy?  He may swing wild and miss you when he swings at you, but may very well get you on the return.  This is the nature of a scuffle hoe.


----------



## skiff23

I think the chemical people that truck farm use is called Treflan or somrthing like that. It is suppose to attack crab grass and such. It leaves the veggies alone. Look it up .


----------

